# Finally had a day to cook...



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

After a busy week or so, finally had a chance to fire up the WSM. Did a small brisket and made some cole slaw....and got a lot of work in the yard done too !!

http://img131.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 504dq.smil


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice looking Sam-ich there, John.  :!:


----------



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks great there John Pen Sir. Slaw looks mighty tasty also. A little Hellmann's for the fries and looks like heaven on a plate to me.  =P~  =D>  =P~  =D>



The wife mixes hellmans and relish (aka tarter sauce) for her fries


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

All I can say is WOW :!:  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice job John!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

John, that looks great!!  I could use a sammich like that right about now!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Kimmelweck Rolls! Man John, Those are the BEST! For you boys who don't know what they are, It's a roll with extra course salt baked on the top of the roll. It's a WNY thing most of the time served with beef. Great stuff indeed!  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Yum yum. Looks awesome!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah, Chris I've heard of the famous Beef on Weck....how is that roll different?  I've looked but I think they only available up there.  They 
have salt and something like cardoman on top?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, Chris I've heard of the famous Beef on Weck....how is that roll different?  I've looked but I think they only available up there.  They
> have salt and something like cardoman on top?


 PM me and I'll send ya a dozen. They are kind of like a roll with  caraway seeds and very coarse salt on top. Tasty indeed!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

Caraway, yeah...sounds different.  Pm on the way.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Cappy, have one for me ready at SOTB. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

reckon it'll last that long?  I thought Chris was hand delivering some
Anchor wings?  Guess with the new joint, we'll never get em.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2006)

Brisket looks great the only thing missing is the Broadway Market Horseradish.  For anyone that is intersented I know how you can make your own Weck rolls and it only takes 5 min.  As far as those Anchor Bar wings the Anchor Bar gets the press but my vote goes to Duffs.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Brisket looks great the only thing missing is the Broadway Market Horseradish.  For anyone that is intersented *I know how you can make your own Weck rolls* and it only takes 5 min.  As far as those Anchor Bar wings the Anchor Bar gets the press but my vote goes to Duffs.


Okay witt................... give.





_I just wanted to see the dog, it has no meaning._


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2006)

In order to make Weck Rolls: Buy all ready baked Hard Rolls at Store, Mix a Table Spoon  of Corn Starch with a Cup of Warm Water this should be be like a paste. Preheat the oven to 350 deg.  In a seperate dish mix equal parts Caraway Seeds and Kosher Salt. Place Rolls on a baking sheet. Brush the Corn Starch and Water paste unto the top of the Rolls. Sprinkle the Kosher Salt and Caraway Mix unto the Rolls.  Place in oven for about 5 min (Just long enough for the paste to set up you don't want to melt the Salt or Burn the Rolls). Remove from oven and let cool or serve warm.  You might have to play with the Corn Starch to water ratio to get the paste right.  If you make these rolls you need to use them the same day otherwise the salt will make the rolls gummy. If it's really Humid you want to eat the rolls right away otherwise they'll get gummy. Let me know how it works out for you.   This recipe came from Charlie the Butcher


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Tell Charlie thanks.  And thank you.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2006)

*Buffalo Brisket*

No Problem. Let me know how they come out and if you like the whole weck thing.  A white BBQ sauce made with Horseradish really goes good with the Brisket on Weck.  I don't know how you season your Brisket but you might want to do it in a less traditional way. I did one last week and I rubed it with Salt, Pepper, Granulated Onion&Garlic Powder.  I moped my Brisket with a Mixture of Beef Broth, Cider Vinegar, and the left over Rub. The flavor was more like a Roast Beef as opposed to a Texas Style Brisket.  I was calling this Recipe a Buffalo Brisket. (Roast Beef on Weck and Chicken Wings up here are the equivelent of Pulled Pork down South).
I didn't even marinade the Brisket I just Rubbed it and put in on Buford, then I moped about every 1 hr. It came out nice and tender


----------



## john pen (Apr 11, 2006)

I said it before and Im with Witt on this one..Anchor Bar wings were good but nothing special. There's a lot of places around Western NY with much better wings.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Charlie the Butcher is a good guy. I first met him in the early 80's. Want to know the secret to his beef? I'll tell ya. Morton's Quick And Tender!    :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hey, aren't these things the third "w" in the b-w -3 name?


----------

